# The 750+ Posts Club



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

Basically, this is the club for the absolute TCoD fanatics who have over 750 posts. As TCoD starts to re-exist longer, the requirements will go up.

In other words, a chat room for the insane among us. :evil:


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Might as well join, I guess.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Guess what people. Right now, I'll the number three poster here XD

W00t for over 790 posts!

(Zim Del Invasoris up there in number one with like, a hundred posts a day. No way I can beat that >_> And then there's Blaziking 175)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'm the number five poster. Woot! Joinage.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Dragon_night said:


> (Zim Del Invasoris up there in number one with like, a hundred posts a day. No way I can beat that >_> And then there's Blaziking 175)



Which is why I'm joining.


----------



## Flora (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

*joins*

Number 12 poster. -^.^-


----------



## Eevee (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

So, wait, is this a club where you show off that you've posted a metric fuckton of posts in Now Playing or in Forum Games?


----------



## Eevee (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



surskitty said:


> So, wait, is this a club where you show off that you've posted a metric fuckton of posts in Now Playing or in Forum Games?


Or Clubs?

oh snap


----------



## surskitty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Iibui said:


> Or Clubs?
> 
> oh snap


And Roleplaying, Introductions, and Insanity.  Although Insanity and Clubs have a few threads with useful posts.


why do you guys care about postcount


----------



## ESP (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



surskitty said:


> why do you guys care about postcount


The bigger your post count, the more superior you are. Duh.

Anyways, this thread discriminates against people who don't have much free time :angry:


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

no the bigger your postcount the bigger your penis

also joining if only for the bliss that vanity brings me


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Actually, it's mostly to prove our utter insanity. :evil: No discrimination intended...probably.

Anyway, I was the number 7 poster last time I checked, but third in PPD. Absolute insanity.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I have 8000+ posts in one thread on another forum

My e-penis wins


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Iibui said:


> this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Charteon said:


> Some of us have been here 5 years, is that not more impressive?


who cares how long you've been a member

who cares how much you've posted


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Sadly, I kinda do. However, I just think it proves that the people with 500+ posts on the new forum are insane. Especially me.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

No, especially me. =D

If you don't care about how many posts you have or think it's "discrimination," too bad. Some people do care how many posts they have. I'm pretty sure that Dark Tyranitar didn't make this as a way to say there was anything worse about members with less posts or better about members with more posts. If that was his intention, then I'm against the idea just as much as you are, but it wasn't.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Post count has one use: to _count your posts_.

Seeing it as anything else is absurd.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'm joining.

On the old forums I had 1200+,(probably now 1300+ total with what I have here), can't remember exactly, but well over 500. 

I don't care if you decline me, I do have over 500 posts.


----------



## Clover (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*







that is all


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

high postcount =/= insane o.o


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I've seen that picture before...

Well then I am insane. :'[


----------



## Eevee (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Dark Tyranitar said:


> Sadly, I kinda do. However, I just think it proves that the people with 500+ posts on the new forum are insane. Especially me.


*~*LOLLL SO RANDOM  XD*~*


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Zim Del Invasor said:


> No, especially me. =D
> 
> If you don't care about how many posts you have or think it's "discrimination," too bad. Some people do care how many posts they have. I'm pretty sure that Dark Tyranitar didn't make this as a way to say there was anything worse about members with less posts or better about members with more posts. If that was his intention, then I'm against the idea just as much as you are, but it wasn't.


That is correct. Besides, it may be a bit hypocritical to say that we're stupid and then complain about discrimination. Please don't spam up this thread.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'm joining.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I don't suppose I could join if I had 500+ posts on the old forum...

But you know, what kind of discussion is a club like this going to arouse besides 'who cares about a post count lol', anyways? It might as well had been a social group.

Also, this isn't spam. I'm still on topic, aren't I?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Yeah, you are. I imagine that the insane people like me will find _something_ to say...We usually do.

And for the record, the reason that the bar is set at 500 currently is because the forums haven't been up much yet. The point is people who post an insane amount of times per day. It was fairly easy to have over 500 on the old forum--many people with about 1 PPD managed it.

EDIT: Woot! I now have the 4th most posts of any TCoD user!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

*joinfish*

Haha qualifications met >:)

How do you check which people have the most posts?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Go to the Members List, then click Search Members, select Advanced Search, scroll down to the bottom of the page, and you'll see something that says "Order Results by" and there will be a little box. Select "Post Count" "In descending order".


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

The way you refer to the _insane_ people and you as "We" really bothers me for some reason.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Eevee said:


> *~*LOLLL SO RANDOM  XD*~*


xDDDDDDD omg that's hilarious Vee


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Whee, I have the 5th most posts ^^


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

DD: I'm twelfth? There must be some kind of glitch...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'm second. And I only have 1000+ left to catch up with Zim. :D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I think I was third or something >.> Now I'm fourth. Woot!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

And I'm still first. >=D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



> And I'm still first. >=D


How is it that you manage to post more then 100 posts a day?


----------



## surskitty (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Forum games and What Are You Listening To?, most likely.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

surskitty and I had like over 7000 posts or something at the old vB forums (not to mention her posts at previous previous forums) so techincally we > all of you >:|


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Yet we still manage to have more posts per day.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Only because games posts _are counting now_. At the old forums, _games didn't count towards your PC_.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Actually, _yes they did_. Butterfree _updated it _so _that they_ counted _towards your post count _towards the _end of the original vB forum's lifespan_.

_iiiiiiiiiiiiii_


----------



## Adriane (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



AuroraKing said:


> Actually, _yes they did_. Butterfree _updated it _so _that they_ counted _towards your post count _towards the _end of the original vB forum's lifespan_.
> 
> _iiiiiiiiiiiiii_


I'm quite aware of that. That was but, what, 1% of the lifespan?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Regardless, your post count was still increased. :V Why do you argue about such trivial things


----------



## Adriane (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



AuroraKing said:


> Regardless, your post count was still increased. :V Why do you argue about such trivial things


I'm trying to subtly say "It's not that amazing." I figured that'd be kind obvious, but...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Did I say it was amazing? No. Did I say it was the hardest feat since climbing Mount Everest? No. Did I blow this all out of proportion? No. I'm just having a bit of fun with post count. Why you guys have to put it all in such a bad light, I don't know.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Dark Tyranitar said:


> Did I say it was amazing? No. Did I say it was the hardest feat since climbing Mount Everest? No. Did I blow this all out of proportion? No. I'm just having a bit of fun with post count. Why you guys have to put it all in such a bad light, I don't know.


They're killjoys who shouldn't be in this thread in the first place. =P Ignore 'em.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

What better place to make my 500th post than here.

Me join?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



> no the bigger your postcount the bigger your penis


o.O *looks down at self* But I thought I was female...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



shadow_lugia said:


> o.O *looks down at self* But I thought I was female...


Well, don't post too much, or you'll change into a hermaphrodite.

It's a metaphor. XD


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Bwahahaha! I've chosen such a special place for big post number 5-0-0! Bow down before me (and let me in... pweese?)!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Nice. Excellent spot to put your 500th post.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Hehe, I'm the 22nd user to reach 500 posts... matches my age quite nicely ^^


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Nice one there Kali the Flygon XD


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I'M JOINING!! (Points at post count)


----------



## Flareth (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'll join. -pokes post count-


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Am I a member or not?

I don't really care, just curious. :x


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I just reached 1000 posts! WHEE!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

=D Congratulations!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'll reach the big 1,000 soon!*joins*


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I can't believe Zim has 3k already >.<

Oh well, I'm like the third top poster here (last time I checked >.>)

Go for the gold Mewtwo! (or Butterfree, but whatever).


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

You should have seen me when I got 1000 posts for the first time. x__X;


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

*points to what was Metapod*
Yay! ^.^


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Joining, though it's _because_ I have so many posts. I don't use it to say I'm better than other people...


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Can I joins?


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'll join. Nearly 650 posts. Please?


----------



## Zeph (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Terry, this thread is more than a month old.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Yeah, Dark Tyranitar can't get on as often anymore...


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

And...?


----------



## Zeph (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

_ARRRGH_

You're not supposed to bump old threads.

I really feel like headdesking right now.


----------



## o_O (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Well hey, we're (sorta) reviving it in a way....


----------



## Dragon_night (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Should we up the anti on this thing, or keep it at 500?


----------



## o_O (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Dragon_night said:


> Should we up the *ante* on this thing, or keep it at 500?


Fixed. And yeah, probably. To like 750-1000. Though this is like dead...


----------



## surskitty (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

... who cares?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Well, the people in the club care obviously. It'd be like... going into any other club and asking the people there why they care about the subject matter.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I guess I am ellegible?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

No because you don't have 500 posts yet.

And god, massive bump.

But if this is going to be revived I'm joining. I'm not going to say I'm better than anybody because I have that many posts through, I'm joined for the sake of joining.


----------



## Philly (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'm joining.  I have the 11th highest post count, which I find awesome.  ES and HRA beat me, though.  And Zim.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I'm 6th, beat only by from the highest post count down

Arylett
Zim
Time Psyduck
o_O
Darksong
YAY ME!

We do need to raise the limit...


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Hi, may I join? =3


----------



## Philly (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

What limit, ES?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I suppose I should be joining if this club comes back.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*



Philly said:


> What limit, ES?


Of joining.

Currently at 500, exactly 74 people from TCOD can join. Isn't that a little too many. Maybe raise the limit too 700 or something?


----------



## Philly (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Maybe to 1,000.  Or 3,000!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

^ That would kill people. Clubs need a good amount of people that can join. 300 is a big NO NO. 1000 isn't really a good idea.


----------



## Philly (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I know, I was joking.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Yes yes joking.

Dark Tyranitar needs to come back.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

It's over 9000 Does anyone actually have over 9000 posts? If it's not dead, joinfish.


----------



## Philly (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Nobody has over 9000 posts, Arylett has the highest, at 7,000 something.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Yep *bows to Arylett*

How she manages to have so many posts is a wonder~


----------



## Philly (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I don't know, but I am #9.  Soon to be #8.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I is 6th as said before. But I usually don't check up to often.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

A few words.

Lack of a LIFE.

That is all.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Who says RPs and Forum Games isn't a life?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

Several concerned adults~


----------



## Philly (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

I have a life!  It's just dusty and alone on my shelf.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

If you go by the 'concerned adults' no life theory  I threw my life out the window when we got internet. I just can't imagine life without internet now I have it.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: The 500+ Posts Club*

^ Ditto. Also, while I'm still in this, I step down as the leader. EeveeSkitty or Philly (whichever of you wants to) can fill the position.

My final act as leader will be to up the requirement to 750 posts to join. (People aren't knocked out if they join at lower post counts, just can't come in if they have the lower counts at the time of the raise.

*points at member who've read this thread* For such a hidden thread, it sure has had a lot of people see it. o_O


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool.  ES, we can be co-leaders, if you want.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! I can join! I'm aiming to get 1000 by the end of January, wish me luck.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Just visit the forum games a few times and you'll reach it no problem.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 30, 2008)

I already do, too much!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 30, 2008)

Then try to reach it by the end of December. Just post in about the first one and a half pages of forum games...twice. I always post in every active game when I visit, and occasionally revive old games. *shrugs*


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, and good luck.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll join, I guess.


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool, welcome to the club.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow 6 members viewing the thread XD

And yay for being Co leaders!


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, YAY!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 30, 2008)

Also, if you need changes to the title/first post of the thread, let me know and I'll do it.
*goes to look at members list*
No! I'm 21st on the list of most posts! I used to be *2nd!* :(


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

Zim and Arylett.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Times change. 

I started trying to get post count after you did and I caught up, you just need to quickly catch up.

It used to be hard for me to get to 1000 posts and back then o_O for example had like 3000. I thought I'd never catch up. But slowly I got nearer and nearer. 

Something to make you motivated is going on the highest posters list and try to beat the person above you only then the next person and the next...

I'm 6th on the list.

Quite a few months ago I think I was 27th or something.


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm 8th, almost 7th.  

A few months ago I was 1,000th  Now look at me.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 30, 2008)

To be honest, who cares? It's post count.


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

I care.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 30, 2008)

Why? It means absolutely nothing. 

It used to be that postcount was off in Forum Games, which is pretty much the only way you guys seem to get postcount.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Exactly. Forum Games is a place to:

1. Get postcount
2. Be random
3. Something when you're bored

Depending on what game it can be a chatbox while adding numbers to the front US vs World.

What is wrong with Forum Games?

It shows how much time you spend posting on TCOD? 

I don't even really know why I care, I just do.

I think it's that I want to keep it up because I'm so high on the list and don't want to lose my place.

And Forum Games isn't the only day.

Darksong has a higher postcount than me and I don't think I've seen her in Forum Games once. She RPs a lot.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm a mod so I have magical infinity postcount which means I'm better than everyone else at posting. :D


----------



## Espeon (Dec 30, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Exactly. Forum Games is a place to:
> 
> 1. Get postcount
> 2. Be random
> 3. Something when you're bored


Yes, but points 2 and 3 are irrelivant to the point stated in the arguement.
Turning off post count won't actually affect being random or what you do when you're bored.
Sure it gives an idea of how much you've posted but it doesn't make you any more or less of a good user. In actual fact, turning it off might give a better idea of the "useful" input you give to the forums.


----------



## xkze (Dec 30, 2008)

ah, I remember when postcount was off in forum games
good times.


but really, what does having a high postcount prove?
look at me - I don't post a lot but I'm still the best user here.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

But this club isn't saying 'I have a higher postcount, I'm better than you all' it's just a little gathering of the Forum Game and the occasional RP freaks.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 30, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> 1. Get postcount


Great, a place to screw up statistics for everyone else so you can preen over being the best spammer.



EeveeSkitty said:


> 2. Be random


Great, a place to post meaningless garbage without the horrible stigma of having to put any original thought into it.



EeveeSkitty said:


> 3. Something when you're bored


Get a hobby.



EeveeSkitty said:


> What is wrong with Forum Games?


*EVERYTHING*


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> \I don't even really know why I care, I just do.


This.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 30, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> But this club isn't saying 'I have a higher postcount, I'm better than you all' it's just a little gathering of the Forum Game and the occasional RP freaks.


Then why not make a club about RP freaks and forum game-players. Not some slightly snobby and exclusive post count based club.

This is like the ribbon syndicate in DP except more useless. :/


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 30, 2008)

I've got ~1,000 posts without forum games.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

If it's useless then why are you here. It's only a thread. You can always ignore the ribbon syndicate, you can always ignore this thread.

Same, before I started playing forum games I had 1000+


----------



## xkze (Dec 30, 2008)

Philly said:


> This.


you shouldn't 'this' that. it is a horrible argument.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't you people leave us to our randomness?

A club won't do much harm.


----------



## xkze (Dec 30, 2008)

if you promise to not use 'randomness' like that ever again, sure


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm only stating the truth.

Also, I have only about 1,500 posts in forum games, so, taking that from my total post count, still leaves me with quite a few.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Xikaze said:


> if you promise to not use 'randomness' like that ever again, sure


So what is randomness good now?


----------



## Eevee (Dec 30, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Can't you people leave us to our randomness?


Stop.  Just stop.

"Random" things are not funny or clever or interesting or entertaining.  Saying something that doesn't make sense is the absolute lowest form of humor and entertainment.  Good absurdity still takes skill.

Why can't you try to make *good* posts?  Why can't you go learn something and then come make a thread about it and share it with the rest of us?  Why can't you try to have a discussion, rather than clamoring for attention/  Why do you have to just hunt for any excuse to post _some_thing, just for the sake of having posted something?

Why can't you try to make the forums _better_, rather than flooding them with utter crap and then defending it?


----------



## Espeon (Dec 30, 2008)

Philly, you use the word "only" yet that's nearly three times my total post count.
That just prooves how much it can consitute.

Also, if I said I was only doing this to increase my total post count, you wouldn't be too pleased, would you?


----------



## xkze (Dec 30, 2008)

_"*Randomness* is a lack of order, purpose, cause, or predictability. A random process is a repeating process whose outcomes follow no describable deterministic pattern, but follow a probability distribution such that the relative probability of the occurrence of each outcome can be approximated or calculated."_

Randomness is not "I'm spewing Invader-Zim-style non-sequiturs and nonsensical, in hopes that people will find it amusing because my peers are programmed to think this kind of thing is funny"

the latter is properly defined as "dumb"


----------



## Zuu (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's see...



			
				m-w.com said:
			
		

> Random _adjective_: 1 a: lacking a definite plan, purpose, or pattern





			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> Spam: Any thread that has no real topic of discussion for other members is also spam.


... lacking a plan or purpose... no real topic of discussion...

I wonder who can make the connection, kids! 

also fuck just read Eevee's post ~_~

edit: Xikaze take your nazi-loving vw-sexing ass outta here for beating me to the dictionary definition approach


----------



## xkze (Dec 30, 2008)

to be fair, mine was from wiki.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 30, 2008)

oh okay.

WHAT wikipedia was written by _people_ that's not a reliable source

but anyways, pseudo-randomness is dumb so you should stop and forum games is the cancer that is killing tcod. k.


----------



## Philly (Dec 30, 2008)

Espeon said:


> Also, if I said I was only doing this to increase my total post count, you wouldn't be too pleased, would you?


This is how much I would care:  -_-


----------



## Zuu (Dec 30, 2008)

...

um do you know what that smiley means


----------



## xkze (Dec 30, 2008)

> the cancer that is killing tcod


go back to /b/, fag


----------



## Zuu (Dec 30, 2008)

:9 i dun liek /b/


----------



## Espeon (Dec 30, 2008)

Philly said:


> This is how much I would care:  -_-


To be frank, you're not even worth responding to but I'll give you a small portion of my time anyway.

Even if you don't want to believe it yourself, your post count can be seen by other members, some of which will consider post count to acutally mean that you're a well-respected member of the forums. Either way, despite this thread's initial denial about being better than others, the fact it's 750+ only shows it cares about being better than other people.

You all compare how highly ranked you are with post count on the forums and this is your way of feeling big. You inflate your post count and this makes you feel more important than other members because you're the one who's said the most, done the most and whatever else it is you feel you've accomplished. Deny it all you will but you're all striving to be #1; at the top end of the forums.

Do you know what it means to anyone with an ounce of common sense? _Squat._

Being a good forum member doesn't come from having the highest post count, it comes from making _valuable contributions_ to the forums. Not making random statements about how guys all love rape because they're sex-obsessed monsters or random forum game posts to boost your "size".


----------



## Zuu (Dec 30, 2008)

Amendment to Espeon's post:

and the best members know all the latest /b/ memes, too


----------



## Espeon (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually, I don't know many /b/ memes. You'll have to teach me some time.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey hey hey, calm down guys. Menstruation goes the other way, desu.


----------



## xkze (Dec 30, 2008)

up into the body?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 31, 2008)

Downwards.


----------



## xkze (Dec 31, 2008)

not if you're doing a handstand


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

I got it but because of all the threads they're deleting I lost another 100 the other day, gotta keep my butterfree rank.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 4, 2009)

Ehh...I'll be happy with 3000 posts.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 4, 2009)

Its a shame, I was so close to butterfree...and now I am about 200 away...urg...

Oh well.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm 20 from 4000.

Before some forum games were deleted I has nearly got to 5000. Seriously all I want is a REAL  screenshot of me at my goal 5000...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 5, 2009)

I just want to get to butterfree, I'm sick of being a metapod. But I can't find much to talk about.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 5, 2009)

^ God, I know what you mean.

It's like leveling a Metapod in the Pokemon games :)


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, so damn slow. I just hope I won't lose any more posts...


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 5, 2009)

My new goal is 1500.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm past 1,000, so I'm good.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

I know I should be happy but being so close to 5000 before and now losing so many posts kills me. Yes I should be happy about being a Butterfree but I'm not.

It's like when you say you'd be so happy if you just got one scoop of icecream, then after you eat it you think you'd be SOOO happy with another ice cream.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Feh, I'm not even a Butterfree yet... >:/

What exactly are we supposed to being talking about here, anyways?


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 8, 2009)

I dunno, I just joined because I had enough posts, I don't know what we do...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 8, 2009)

Me neither. *shrugs* What could there be to discuss? Um...how about...where do you like to post the most?

To be honest I just post anywhere I can. XD


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 8, 2009)

Same, unless it's like Scripting or something I know NOTHING about.

But mainly I post in Clubs, Artwork/Sprites and Pixel Art, Introductions(my famous cat plushies), Role Playing and if I'm bored Forum Games.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 8, 2009)

Dragon said:


> What exactly are we supposed to being talking about here, anyways?


Oops. That's not good.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes. Very bad. This thread is pretty pointless...


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 8, 2009)

Dragon has 999 posts.

I post in forum games, RP, spriting and miscellaneous dicsussion. Sometimes the CC and the LC.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 8, 2009)

Spriting, CC, Introductions, artwork and RP is what i'm mostly around.

One day I hope of joining this club.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 8, 2009)

999 posts XD


----------



## Dragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Dragon does NOT have 999 posts...

DRAGON IS A BUTTERFREE =D


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 9, 2009)

Well done! *covers with confetti* I can't wait to be a butterfree. =3


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, Butterfree's rule.

Being a Metapod is SOOO annoying.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm bored, so I'm going to join. =P

How did I get here? RPing (need more!), and discussing random crap, basically. I expect to be out after the next club purge.

Also, what happened to What Are You Listening To?? That also contributed to my status. Not to mention I had yet to see anybody with close musical tastes. I miss it.

We do need something to talk about, though, seeing as how that will raise our post counts.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 10, 2009)

I post absolutely everywhere. Except scripting, Webmastering and Wifi league.
But I do post in HTML and CSS occasionally.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 10, 2009)

link008 said:


> I'm bored, so I'm going to join. =P
> 
> How did I get here? RPing (need more!), and discussing random crap, basically. I expect to be out after the next club purge.
> 
> ...


It got deleted for 'no point' ness.

Same with US vs World which took away about 1000 posts from my postcount.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 11, 2009)

*Sigh* I was so proud when I became a Butterfree... then topics were deleted and I devolved:(


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, I never relied on threads that ended up getting closed.

A flame that burns twice as bright lasts half as long.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 12, 2009)

I am proud to say that I never posted in US vs World! =D I'd be in the World catergory, anyways.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 12, 2009)

Dragon said:


> I am proud to say that I never posted in US vs World! =D I'd be in the World catergory, anyways.


Neither did I. =D


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 12, 2009)

I did, but not too extremely.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Dragon said:


> I am proud to say that I never posted in US vs World! =D I'd be in the World catergory, anyways.


Nor me. I didn't get the point of the thread, and got confused.


----------



## S.K (Jan 12, 2009)

I haven't lost from it either.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 12, 2009)

Then what is the reason behind your less than 750 posts, unless it was what are you listening to?


----------



## Astro (Jan 12, 2009)

thats what I lost mine from...*sniff* 8I


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, you didn't lose that much right?

I lost 1000 at US vs World's deadness. But ehh...whatever.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I lost like 20.

My posts are usually in the miscellaneous thread, or in the RSP. If they cut that, I'd lose several hundred.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm trying not to post in forum games anymore. Its kinda hard, since I never think I have anything to say.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 15, 2009)

Most my posts would be Forum Games, so if they deleted it all... *shiver*


----------

